# Giant Sedona DX or Giant Cypress DX (ladies and mens)



## Beer Guy

Would anyone who owes one of these bikes like to comment on them? Cannot choose between the two bikes. Which one is more comfortable, we seldom ride more than 12-16 miles and my wife is short, about 5 foot one inch...


----------



## il sogno

Has she ridden both bikes?


----------



## Beer Guy

WE are waiting for the new 2014 models to come in. Just wondering on how people rate them, side by side, so to speak. It sounds like the Cypress might be faster than the Sedona, which has 26 inch wheels. It might also be that the Sedona is a more comfortable bike, with the wider tires..both seem about the same.


----------



## bradkay

If you get the Sedona you probably never will ride more than 12-16 miles but will do so comfortably. The Cypress has the same riding position but the taller, higher pressure tires will transmit a little more road shock. However, with the Cypress you will cover the distance more quickly and might be tempted into taking longer rides.


----------

